# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  قروب تاجرات

## red_rooz

مرحبا حبايبي. انا تاجره وبغيت ادخل قروب واتس للتاجرات. اذا عندكم كلكوني خاص وتسلمون

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## هدى سمير

وانا كمان اذا عندكم جروب كلموني خاص للاضافه

----------


## المنزل الراقى للمفروشاات

وانا ايضا

----------


## ام عنوده

وانا بعد 0508005082 وهذا رقمي

----------


## كنزي ورد

بنات كلموني خاص في جروب تاجرات ادا حابين تنظموا ابعثولي على الخاص ارقامكم

----------


## bronzya288

انا بعد ابي قروب 0501128288 ضيفوني

----------


## Future .Eng

0509364977 ياليت تضيفوني أنا بعد 🙈

----------


## s.dwidar

انا من مصر ياريت تضيفوني 01022218325

----------


## ليماس للعطور

السلام عليكم الى متخصص في عالم العطور والطيب في قروبين عطارين العالم العربي ومملكة العطور لسيدات 

التواصل على الرقم 00971506101188 ليماس 

اختكم هبه عبدالرحمن ام عبدالعزيز

----------


## Bent_Alkhemeiri

خواتي تعرفون حد يسوي جمعيه وبعد ياليت ضيفوني في القروب 0507916166

----------


## لحظة حزن

وانا بعد ياليت تضيفوني 0503896962

----------


## M3ally

انا بعد ابي تضيفوني في قروب 0502711886

----------


## LANOVIA7

ضيفوني معكم 0504269339 وشكرا

----------


## LANOVIA7

أنا بعمل قروب تاجرات وزباين اللي تحب حياها 0504269339للجادين فقط

----------


## خليك بالبيت

وانا بعد 0096894505545

----------


## nita ambani

ونا بعد ضيفوني

----------


## حلويات ومقبلات

ممكن اضافه للجروب
00971565525124

----------


## تجارة عامة

انا بعد فديتج اريد ادخل قروب 0507066162

----------


## ريم البوادي1

> بنات كلموني خاص في جروب تاجرات ادا حابين تنظموا ابعثولي على الخاص ارقامكم


ممكن رقم الجروب علشان ندخل فيه

----------


## ريم البوادي1

ممكن ضيفوني معكم 00971503889099 وشكرا

- - - Updated - - -




> أنا بعمل قروب تاجرات وزباين اللي تحب حياها 0504269339للجادين فقط


ممكن ضيفوني معكم 00971503889099 وشكرا

----------


## Malnaqbi96

اللي حابه نسوي قروب تكلمني عشان اضيفها قروب تاجرات وزباين 👍😍

----------


## Malnaqbi96

شو رقم القروب عشان ندخل

----------


## فتاة مزيد

حتي أنا اريد كلموني خاص

----------


## Heba hady

حتي انا من فضلكم كلموني خاص

----------


## الفدعانية

انا بعد ضيفوني 0521422541

----------


## ام الوشا

ياريت تضيفونى
0566306020

----------


## فتاة مزيد

وأنا بعد اريد ادخل القروب

----------


## souhaila mostafa

وانا بعد ضيفوني الله يجزاكم خير 
رقمي 0566334969

----------

